# Sliding Ceiling Mount



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Search didn't turn up much as neither did Google. Does anyone know if they make ceiling projector mounts that slide back and forth? I ask because I want to use my projector to throw the image on either wall so I would need a mount that allows the projector to slide back and forth. I don’t want to remount every time I change sides. So do they make such a mount or has anyone fabricated one?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look two threads down. Sounds like they did it with server rack slides.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

mechman said:


> Take a look two threads down. Sounds like they did it with server rack slides.


Thanks


----------

